# Curly winged flies: culture?



## Gabrieloak67 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi, just got some curly winged flies through the post. Not had them before, how do I make a culture? As in fruit flies, eg bananas etc or different? Any help much appreciated as always. Thanks. 5 Euch, 1 Sphrod


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi,

I'm not an expert, but I have tried banana and my fruit flies liked it. Beware of the smell though.


----------



## Gabrieloak67 (Feb 7, 2007)

lol Thanks! yeah the smell is not nice. I'm used to standard fruit flies just not these curly winged ones.. not efen sur eif they are same species..


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 7, 2007)

Try bread and milk, though you may need a little blood to induce the flies to lay on it.

Rob.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 7, 2007)

Maybe I should try that too. Blood from supermaket meat works too, right?


----------



## Jay (Feb 7, 2007)

Start with the tips from the following website: http://spiderpharm.com/Docs/housefly_kit.pdf I can help you the rest of the way. Raising Musca Domestica (House flies) is NOTHING like raising fruitflies. I am currently culturing them in various sizes- please PM me with questions.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow, this is a lot more complicated than I imagined.


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2007)

> Wow, this is a lot more complicated than I imagined.


Culturing fruit flies is very very easy. Houseflies are another story.


----------



## infinity (Feb 11, 2007)

Easier just to buy un-dyed fishing maggots... they're bluebottles but serve the same purpose although I've heard some species don't take well to the *sheen* they have... (i'd have to check)


----------

